# Opinions: Ponza power arrowhead saddle



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Was looking at replacing my Arione cx with a Ponza power arrowhead saddle and wanted to get some opinions on comfort. Not much info found on the web for the arrowhead design. I have been having some recent sitbone pain from the Arione although I have been riding one for years. Bianchi has them in Celeste to match my Sempre. Thanks in advance for your opinions on comfort and durability.


----------



## pickled (Apr 28, 2011)

My Sempre came with an arrowhead in celeste. 
I have to say it's the most comfy seat I've ever had. 
I've had difficulty with seats, tried an arione and a sella italia slr both too hard. 
I knew a seat with a cut out would work, and it does. 
I've even bought another one in White to replace the celeste one. 
Now it matches the bar tape!


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for your reply, I ordered and Arione Versus and am going to see if that is more comfortable as I like the size of the Arione. I may give the Ponza a try as well, you can get them directly from Bianci for $50, not the lightest in the world but as long as it is comfortable.


----------



## LePatron (Jan 5, 2011)

Have you tried an Aliante? Of the 3 Fizik models I find it to be the most comfortable although my favorit is the Antares.


----------



## pickled (Apr 28, 2011)

That's exactly what I did. 30 Euros. Bargain.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Verdict is still out on the Arione vs, need to put on a few more miles. I may try the Aliante, Bianchi does have a good deal on the black version but it has mg rails.


----------

